# للايجار قانون جديد محل مميز مساحته 60 م بزهراء المعادي



## اسلام محمد (18 سبتمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان :- 11594
محل مميز للايجار قانون جديد على شارع الزهراء الرئيسى بالمعادي
•	المحل مساحته 60 م ... يطل على شارع مساحته 25م 
•	كامل المرافق ( كهرباء + مياه ) 
•	عمق المحل /14 متر وعرضه/ 4 متر وارتفاعه/ 3 متر 
•	المطلوب 3500 جنيه
للإتـــــــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 0179365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 20119065981+
بريد الكترونى : [email protected]


----------

